

Anybody seen/used the Neocube before? - greatgoof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gidumziw4JE&feature=pyv&ad=5458647803&kw=45&gclid=CN_B-OaQ-KQCFcJR6wodPllQhw

======
chancecarroll
I've never seen one before but I want one! Although I can't imagine it would
be good to keep around electronics.... I envision making a band out of it and
wearing it like a bracelet, then I always have something to play with when I
am bored!

